# Question Of The Week... (2020 week 16)



## ripjack13 (Apr 19, 2020)

*What unique useful object would you like to see made out of wood that normally isn't made from wood? *







**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
Is cereal soup?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 19, 2020)

I have always wanted to make a wooden bicycle.
I've seen it done before and it's cool. But it gave me some ideas of how I would want to do it.
It would all be laminated for strength.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1 | Creative 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 19, 2020)

I love those things. I have a few pics saved on my pc.


----------



## trc65 (Apr 19, 2020)

I always thought it would be neat to have a wooden bandsaw. Can't remember the name of the guy that makes the wooden tools, sprockets, etc, but he has plans for many things he has made.

Reactions: Like 3 | Creative 1


----------



## rob3232 (Apr 19, 2020)

This guy? I enjoy his videos.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Apr 19, 2020)

I would agree on a bicycle or car.
I've seen bunches of videos on shop machines made of wood and love them. The way I see it, it's people that use what they have to get by until they can afford something better a lot of times.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## David Hill (Apr 19, 2020)

I’ll start with a _sharp _wooden knife. Prolly has been done, but don't recall seeing any.
When making goblets a while back, inadvertently made one with a really sharp edge., so I think a sharp knife is a do-able thing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 19, 2020)

woodtickgreg said:


> I have always wanted to make a wooden bicycle.
> I've seen it done before and it's cool. But it gave me some ideas of how I would want to do it.
> It would all be laminated for strength.


I’ve had the same thought. I’ve thought about how to laminate tubes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 19, 2020)

David Hill said:


> I’ll start with a _sharp _wooden knife. Prolly has been done, but don't recall seeing any.
> When making goblets a while back, inadvertently made one with a really sharp edge., so I think a sharp knife is a do-able thing.



Have you....seen this?
https://woodbarter.com/threads/open-challenge-the-wooden-knife-challenge-topic.28353/

And the finished pics of em all....
https://woodbarter.com/threads/post-your-finished-wooden-knife-here.28717/


----------



## David Hill (Apr 19, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> Have you....seen this?
> https://woodbarter.com/threads/open-challenge-the-wooden-knife-challenge-topic.28353/
> 
> And the finished pics of em all....
> https://woodbarter.com/threads/post-your-finished-wooden-knife-here.28717/



Who’da thunk?
Missed that one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 19, 2020)

David Hill said:


> Who’da thunk?
> Missed that one.



We may need to start one up again. It was a great build....


----------



## T. Ben (Apr 20, 2020)

I think an internal combustion engine made of wood would be pretty cool.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Bob Ireland (Jun 21, 2020)

First thought was beer but then I remember birch beer and sassafras. Actually I've made a number of gardening tools (from planters to grass rakes to row rollers) out of wood because they were either too expensive otherwise, unavailable, and/or I had the wood available to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TXMoon (Jun 21, 2020)

a cheese grater. Odd but that's the first thing that popped into my head.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

